# Linie unscharf



## Roman Locher (20. Januar 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte um meine Grafik ein 1px breiten Rahmen erzeugen. Dazu wähle ich das gesamte Bild aus -> Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Umrandung -> 1px Jetzt habe ich eine Auswahl mit 1px Breite. Jetzt fülle ich die Auswahl mit der gewünschten Farbe. Das Problem ist, dass die Auswahl nicht exakt gefüllt wird. Es sieht aus, als ob die 1px Linie einen Schatten bekommen hat. Ich habe alles mögliche schon ausprobiert: weiche Auswahlkante, Glätten etc. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Habe 2 Screenshots angefügt zur Verdeutlichung.


----------



## Jersey (20. Januar 2005)

Das passiert eigentlich immer. In dem Fall lösche ich die "Schatten" einfach mit dem Auswahlrechteck wieder weg. Ist zwar umständlich, aber ich kenne keinen anderen Weg.


----------



## einzige (20. Januar 2005)

Versuchs mal mit - Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen


----------



## Jersey (20. Januar 2005)

Da passiert das leider auch zum Teil. Gerade wenn man ein Bild hat, das man zuvor transformiert hat. Da musst dann trotzdem nochmal manuell fummeln.


----------



## Luesch (20. Januar 2005)

Gehe auf Auswahl/Alles auswählen

Dann gehe auf Bearbeiten/Kontur füllen
hier kannst Du dann verschiedene Einstellungen machen wie Umrandungsstärke und Farbe usw.


----------



## Roman Locher (20. Januar 2005)

Also der Tipp mit dem Kontur füllen war schonmal nicht schlecht. Das funktioniert bei mir. Trotzdem wär's interessant, wo dieser "Schatten" bei Fläche füllen herkommt. Auch bei einer größeren Auswahl (z.B. 5px) tritt der Effekt auf.


----------

